

Ask HN: How much time and money did UL certification take you? - bsmith

My company is building an electricity submeter which must be UL certified. I know what the UL site says about costs&#x2F;timelines, but I&#x27;d love to get some real-world data points on how long it actually takes and costs as we&#x27;re about to undergo this process ourselves.
======
herpaderpa2000
I don't have any experience with it myself, but ZPM Espresso is a relatively
high profile Kickstarter campaign that recently went through this process for
their product (a home-appliance espresso maker).

Maybe you could reach out to them?

zpmespresso.com @zpmespresso

